# The double sliding Snell - Bloody hell



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:shock: Just had an attempt at tying this one. With Kingy season about to hit us I wanted to get a few bits and pieces done so thought I would go with a new rig this year, Ha 8) who am I kidding this will be my first full on Kingy assault  .

Any-way, I like the idea of the Double sliding Snell so I just spent a half hour tryin to tie one :x got it in the end 

What I want to know is.....if the Snelled hook is there to slide up and down the Leader why do you need such an intense knot on the hook to bind on the Leader. Or is this the only way it can, safely, be done. The knot just seems a little over the top.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I don't know what is a double sliding snell. I find the sliding snell to be a very easy knot to tie and does the job very well - it slides but will hold in place while trolling. Do you have a link for the double sliding snell?


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Now come on Dave you really dont believe I have that much computer skill do you  I just went to the Fishnet site and looked at it there.

 fishing Russ


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYbx0iQAAAtbgAASQAGAEJQAj+/OkCAASIFNAN6kxGnqekw1GkZpGAEHoQ6rqCaSXRo/5B14Eh4of2q3toIHCJ2zG5ExuOVpOcMRRTxFL1BteQNiraJ1WwBY+B97F3JFOFCQhvHSJA==


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks Red No thats not it,
BUT 
I like that and will use that in the future as well.
The Double sliding snell is a 2 hook rig used primarily for squid or big slab baits and the top hook is knotted to the leader so as it can move freely up and down the leader depending on the size of your chosen bait. It will allow you to hook up a large squid or a small squid for live baiting.

How do you guy's put up those links from other sites :?

 fishing Russ


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Russ, do you mean The Sliding Snell by Geoff Wilson? That is what I use, but there is a simpler way to tie it. I'm not going to try draw it, but I can certainly show you when next we meet. Have a hook and a couple of lengths of line with you.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeh thats the one Dave :lol:

Just come back in from the garage. Have spent an hour mastering it and got it down pat now.

Practice makes perfect.

Thanks for the feed back Fella's.

 fishing Russ


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

I once used that for a while but became to hard to tie very early in the morning when the water was rough. I now use either those rubber float stoppers on the top hook to holf the line ,or bike valve rubber to do the same.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeh good idea PeterJ 8) same result without the fanfair love ya work mate. Cheers

 fishing Russ


----------

